# Harness Goat Clinic April 29 in Greeley, CO



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My husband and I are teaching a class on harnessing, hitching, and training goats to drive at the Weld County Goat Extravaganza in Greeley, CO on Saturday, April 29 at 11:00 a.m. If you have a cart goat in training and/or equipment that you would like to learn how to use, please bring them to the class. Your goat must be at least 18 months old and halter broken to participate. Cost is $5 to bring a goat. Otherwise attendance is free. Goats attending the harness class are subject to WCGE health rules.

More information about the WCGE: 
https://www.weldgov.com/UserFiles/S... Extravaganza/Brochure/WCGE Brochure 2017.pdf

https://vimeo.com/179589861

We plan to bring our goats Finn and Sputnik with both their team and single harnesses and carts.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome, I wish I was closer!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat! Good luck!


----------

